# github student pack



## fixidixi (Oct 13, 2014)

Hey,

"


There's no substitute for hands-on experience, but for most students, real world tools can be cost prohibitive. That's why we created the GitHub Student Developer Pack with some of our partners and friends: to give students free access to the best developer tools in one place so they can learn by doing.



More than 100,000 students have already taken advantage of free access to GitHub, collectively pushing code more than 50,000 times per day. With the GitHub Student Developer Pack, students now have free access to an entire suite of useful developer tools, including:

*Atom* — atom.io
A hackable text editor for the 21st Century
_Open Source by GitHub, free for everyone_

*Bitnami* — bitnami.com
Install cloud applications in a single click
_Business 3 plan (normally $49/month) for one year_

*Crowdflower* — crowdflower.com
Crowdsourcing and data enrichment platform
_Access to the Crowdflower platform (normally $2,500/month) and $50 in worker credit_

*DigitalOcean* — digitalocean.com
Simple cloud hosting, built for developers
_$100 in platform credit_

*DNSimple* — dnsimple.com
Simple DNS management with one-click services and a robust API
_Bronze hosted DNS plan (normally $3/month) for two years_

*GitHub* — github.com
Powerful collaboration, code review, and code management
_Micro account (normally $7/month) with five private repositories while you're a student_

*HackHands* — hackhands.com
Live programming help available 24/7
_$25 in platform credit_

*Namecheap* — namecheap.com
Domain name registration and SSL certificates
_One year free domain name registration on the .me TLD (normally 8.99/year) and one year free SSL certificate (normally $9/year)_

*Orchestrate* — orchestrate.io
Database API that includes search, time-series events, geolocation and graph queries
_Developer account (normally $49/month) while you're a student_

*Screenhero* — screenhero.com
Screen sharing for collaboration in teams
_Individual account (normally $9.99/month) while you're a student_

*SendGrid* — sendgrid.com
Email infrastructure as a service
_Student plan (normally $4.95/month) for one year_

*Stripe* — stripe.com
Web and mobile payments, built for developers
_Waived transaction fees on first $1,000 in revenue processed_

*Travis CI* — travis-ci.com
Continuous integration platform for open source and private projects
_Private builds (normally $69/month) while you're a student_

*Unreal Engine* — unrealengine.com
A complete suite of game development tools made by game developers, for game developers
_Unreal Engine (normally $19/month) while you're a student_

Get your pack
If you're a student aged 13+ and enrolled in degree or diploma granting course of study, the GitHub Student Developer Pack is for you. All you need is a one of the following:


School-issued email address
Valid student identification card
Other official proof of enrollment (enrollment letter, transcript, etc)
*Get your GitHub Student Developer Pack*

If you're already using GitHub with a student account, you've automatically been given access to the developer pack. You can access all the offers at https://education.github.com/pack.

Join the pack
If your company produces developer tools and wants to be included in the pack, pass us a note.

"

Source:_ https://github.com/blog/1900-the-best-developer-tools-now-free-for-students_


----------



## Wintereise (Oct 13, 2014)

Applied a week ago, haven't heard back 

Maybe I'm just being impatient.


----------



## rmlhhd (Oct 13, 2014)

Wintereise said:


> Applied a week ago, haven't heard back
> 
> Maybe I'm just being impatient.


I heard back within an hour, I applied on the first day.


----------



## Wintereise (Oct 13, 2014)

rmlhhd said:


> I heard back within an hour, I applied on the first day.


Hm, I guess I'll ping them in another week.

Bothering support for a free offering is uncool anyway.


----------



## fixidixi (Oct 13, 2014)

I've just applied and got response in half a minute (opened the owa and mail was already there )


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 13, 2014)

Wintereise said:


> Applied a week ago, haven't heard back
> 
> Maybe I'm just being impatient.


I got mine within a few minutes.

Make sure it didn't go to spam?


----------



## fixidixi (Oct 13, 2014)

where did u get the promo code? 

got it


----------



## clarity (Oct 13, 2014)

They didn't want to apply mine to my account, but I copied and pasted the wording from the offer. It was magically applied a few minutes later. They didn't want to do it because I had already used some promo codes.

The wording in the offer says that you can use it no matter what....(referring to Digital Ocean here)


----------



## D. Strout (Oct 13, 2014)

That's a deal. $100 DO credit? Heck yeah - that's over a year and a half of running one VM. Signed up just now and got a response almost immediately. Stripe is also nice - SendGrid is OK, though Mandrill does 20,000 emails/month for free.


----------



## Jasson.Pass (Oct 13, 2014)

I got mine in a matter of minutes too.


----------



## fixidixi (Oct 13, 2014)

@D. Strout:

I'm going to use sendgrid as fallback if:

mandrill acc

  a) runs out

  b) not available (highly unlikely but why not  )

@clarity:

What do you mean exactly?

u used the same kind of promo code twice? i dont get it.


----------



## clarity (Oct 13, 2014)

I had used promo codes in the past, and they did not want to honor this one.


----------



## ZweiTiger (Oct 16, 2014)

Send an email to this address: [email protected]

They not accepted my request for days then i sent an email , and get verified within 25 minutes.

Try it.. 100 usd is good for DO


----------



## Dylan (Oct 16, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> SendGrid is OK, though Mandrill does 20,000 emails/month for free.


How'd you get the 20,000 free?


----------

